# Waiting too Long To Be Finished



## Skitzo (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi All;

I have a case that want's to be finished really bad so I'm hoping this will help me stay on it till it's done.

The side windowed side will be the front, 
the psu will be moved to new upper right corner turned 90 degrees
burner and hdd's will be turned 90 degrees and mount under psu,
the top will be cut and lowered to allow for 25mm thick fans above the motherboard,
there will be 2 hinged panels on the front, one windowed with etching
there will be two hinged panels at the rear, one with exhaust fan for hdds,
the top will be hinged with one maybe 2 120mm fans
the motherboard tray will be cut to allow access for heat sink installation,
the sides will have scoops/shrouds to deflect fan noise and hide cables,
possibly fans on the bottom if I can find some feet I like.
many many many more little ideas I will list as I complete them.


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 28, 2008)

*...*

so far it's not working... need to alter my approach I think.


----------



## Silverel (Apr 28, 2008)

Nah, ya just gotta stick with it!

Do #1 on the list, then take some pictures and post em here! I'll keep an eye on things


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 28, 2008)

*sticking with one idea seems to be the problem*

the over all idea hasn't changed, I just can't stop thinking a trip to metal mart for some aluminum would do this project more justice.  So I guess to consider it a mod of this case I would have to include a used rivit or something lol.  But thats where I'm stuck. I'm also pricing out a liquid cooling set up so that points in the direction of a new case as well.(space won't allow for the parts I'm considering.) I have a feeling in the pit of my belly ( a feeling of dissappointment)that this case may get retired before it gets finished..


----------



## Silverel (Apr 29, 2008)

Re-use the side panel of the case instead of buying new sheets. I've been running down your list, and theres a lot of stuff I might try out anyways. I'm really interested in seeing the front bays turned 90*, and the side panel used as the front. Maybe hinge the outsides of the panels, and have it open in the middle like a cabinet. Stealth mod using the side panel would be pretty sweet too.

If anything, you've inspired me to go home and break out some tools!


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 29, 2008)

*...*

the 686 is steel, aluminum is a little nicer to work with for me.  i was thinking the same thing for the front doors, with some hidden release buttons.  
I have to thank everyone here at the forum, the inspiration for different mods happens frequently while browsing the threads.  

THANKS!

glad i could inspire you, that river knows no bounds. 

one other twist I've been consdering is making the front curve back as it moves away from the center.


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 29, 2008)

*drive bay*

I did some quick measureing a few weeks back, and there is enough room in this case to turn the drive bay 90*.  at most it should require some 90* connectors for the hardware.  Slim 80mm fans will fit beside the hdd's as well.  The drive bay would have to be connected to the side(used to be front) panel to provide  structural support. Gussets in the case corners would provide support aswell.


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 29, 2008)

*hrmn*

this is the case from my first build.  I don't think I'm gonna be able to walk away without finishing.  Steel or not.  

Gonna have to make a some changes in the mod though to incorporate liquid cooling.  should be only minor.  Gotta put some more thought into it...


----------



## Silverel (Apr 29, 2008)

I keep getting the older super-stock cases. All steel, pain in the ass to work with. Gotta do it anyways though, free stuff is a lot cheaper than a nice aluminum case to work on.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 30, 2008)

this sounds like a LOT of work. Maybe start with something a bit easier to complete, than go on to the next thing.
I built a case with the PS turned 90deg and mounted under the DVD rack. It made wiring so easy as the 24 pin power only need to be 4" to reach the mobo.


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 30, 2008)

*...*

having done alot of projects ranging from auto rebuilds to construction to computers, I have learned two very important things.

1.  Spend alot of time planning and figure out exactly what end results you are looking for

2.  It's alot easier to gather everything needed and do it all at once.  I don't like to do the same thing over and over again to make small adjustments.

Too many of my projects that get done slowly and in stages don't get completed as planned.
Plus, I enjoy going to excess with this sort of thing.


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 30, 2008)

*...*

I figure if I don't chop the top, I'll have plenty of room for the extra wc parts.  Worst case senario the rad goes outside on the back.  I'm already twisting some ideas for that though lol.  It's been with me too long to drop now...

will have to figure out elevations to work the res in but options are endless.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 30, 2008)

have you thought about doing an external "radbox" (not the swiftech thing) and housing all your L/C gear outside of your case? easy enough to make from wood or something similar, i remember seeing lots of them being built using small tool boxes back in the day.

i like your ideas skitzo! would like to see it all come together


----------



## Silverel (Apr 30, 2008)

Cyber Druid has a thread with some crazy nonsense like that. Built a whole seperate enclosure with his rads, res, pumps, and PSU's. After my most recent build I'm thinkin of getting into a full tower if I can find one for ~80$

Kicking myself over missing out on that Alu Rocketfish case from BB. I went once and found it for 65$. Money was tight at that particular time though, and when I went back it had jumped 40$.


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 30, 2008)

*...*



intel igent said:


> have you thought about doing an external "radbox" (not the swiftech thing) and housing all your L/C gear outside of your case? easy enough to make from wood or something similar, i remember seeing lots of them being built using small tool boxes back in the day.
> 
> i like your ideas skitzo! would like to see it all come together



i have considered a seperate setup for cooling.  The idea of the two being separate is what I don't like.  In the end this case will be hanging on a tube steel lcd tv stand (another project lol).  A second unit underneath with the cooling could work.  i think with the time and effort i save on the pc case would be lost building a second similar case for the cooling.  I've never been able to admit it to myself, but I think I may be one of those "all in one"  types lol.

I have set myself on a mission today to pick up what ever I can find that i need, time to give this project a little push.  once i start I'll prolly be offline for a few days seeing as this case is in use again.
I figure if i can get the case minus the hinged panels done and painted, the rest can be added easily  as I complete it.


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 30, 2008)

*...*



> i like your ideas skitzo! would like to see it all come together



thanks, I'd really like to see this finished as well.


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 30, 2008)

*...*

k, this is where I'm at:

the metal I want to use needs to be custom bent for it isn't sold.  I don't have the tools to do it myself.  This means i need to alter the plan or put in an order for the metal and wait. 

Not wanting to wait for something to build, I opted to purchase some aluminum.

This build is going to get done twice with some minor differences.  I already have everything I need for an am2 media center pc.  The am2 will go in the modded 686 after I'm done building a alum case for the hardware in the pic.  The am2 will be air cooled so i can go with the original paln on that one.  Chopped top and all.

I know, one more project on the list... it's not like another one wasn't going to be added at some point anyways lol.
I'm excited now!!

sweet a liquid cooled and air cooled version.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 30, 2008)

how wide is the metal Skitzo?
I use this (good for lite gauge and 18" wide)
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39103


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 30, 2008)

*thanks*

sweet, i keep meaning to look for a little break.  i had it in my head it was gonna cost alot more.  that price ranges works for me..  Thanks, gotta see if I can hunt something down locally. time for a little more shopping.


----------



## intel igent (May 1, 2008)

skitzo - do you have "princess auto" in your area?


----------



## Skitzo (May 1, 2008)

*...*

yep, bought 15 minute drive.  I didn't get a chance to go out again yesterday, doesn't look like it will happen today either.  I plan on checking Princess Auto, Lordco and an industrial supply store.  I'd like to get an idea of price and quality before i grab one.  I've had too many bad experiences with tools from Princess Auto, so I'm going to atlleast put some effort into looking around first.  I'm going to look into a little press rack too, i have a couple of bottle jacks sitting around.

The dremel is a tool that wasn't around when I did most of my metal work.  I like it...
How well does it function as a router? Keep looking at the drill press rack and plunge router rig ... seems they could come in handy for alot of projects.


Sometimes I wonder if I do these projects just so I can buy new tools. Seems like every project requires atleast one new tool.


----------



## intel igent (May 1, 2008)

princess is good if you know what to stay away from  the dremmel is super handy although i've never used it as a router.

gotta love tool fetishes


----------



## Skitzo (May 1, 2008)

*...*

I try to stay away from any tools I don't want to consider disposable.  To many broken tools.  I'm not saying everything they sell is crap, far from it.  They have a great selection of things that are hard to find elsewhere.  I was looking at their sand blasting rig a couple of weeks ago.  Think it was $160 or so, add a small compressor and some media and the fun begins.  Plastic media does some great decay work on wood.  it would be fun to make a really old chest with a computer stuck inside.


so many things I'd like to build  ... need more tools first ...


----------



## Skitzo (May 9, 2008)

*...*

k, went looking and bought nothing (no tools anyways).
Princess A had four breaks, from $15 to $450.  The $15 one was like the previously mentioned except it was made from aluminum for up to 18 gauge steel.  There was a $33 one that was 36 inches long, made from cast iron and good for up to 17 gauge steel.  The only one that had the adjustments I want was $450.  But it is a 3 in 1 tool.  36 roller/shear/break. I'm going to look around some more.  I should be able to find something decent.

I have started my aluminum case but have no pics yet.  I haven't built a pc case from scratch before, this is more fun than I expected.  Some interesting twists on ideas.


----------



## MKmods (May 12, 2008)

any links? 
I went today to pick up a 24" one and our local store was out. I have the cheapy 18" one (works fine for $25) but I am doing a few tower cases and they are like 22 or 24" tall.


----------



## Skitzo (May 12, 2008)

*...*

here's the princess auto link, they appear to do online sales aswell.
http://www.princessauto.com/PAcountry.cfm?CTRY=CAN&INF=home

all the brakes are listed from pages 206 - 208 of shop and garage catalogue download.  
http://downloads.princessauto.com/?Lid=E
The $450 is 28" for 22gauge steel.  Prices are listed a little higher, I'm guessing instore sale maybe.  I don't know if they offer all products for internet sales though.


----------



## Skitzo (May 13, 2008)

*...*

I know it seems like I'm dragging my ass on this.  My back is fubar'd so it slows me down a fair bit. I do what I can when i can so that it doesn't cost me too much in regards to everything else.  

I must say, it has given me the opportunity to spend some time here.  There are some serious skills and resources made available by the members.  It's great, thanks...


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the links..

The 36" version is on sale here locally for $179US (probably the one I will get)

The 3 in 1 looks really nice, just hard for me to justify $499.

The small ones you have (made from alum) I would pass on. I have the 18" but mine is made from steel and on thinner panels its ok but not great. (I guess you get what you pay for, lol)

(hope the back gets better)


----------



## Skitzo (May 13, 2008)

*...*

No problem MK.  I like the three in one as well, it has some great features.  
Unfortunatly, the prospects of improvement with my back are next to non existant.  I'm not ready to give this sort of thing up so I need to upgrade some tools to reduce the labour involved.  It's kind of funny, it may painful but I still really enjoy it.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 30, 2008)

*moving on...*

Well, after much pain any misery, Ive decided to cancel most of my projects.  This case won't get fininshed along with a few other projects.  Gonna try to keep plugging away at my alum case but it'll prolly take quite some time.  

Thanks for the motivation all, sorry I can't put it to use...


----------

